# FET BFP after successful ICSI?



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind me joining you.

I just wondered if anyone had got a BFP with an FET after a successful ICSI cycle?  I read somewhere that in each batch of embryos, there is only one good one and it's playing on my mind that we might have already used ours with DD!   

Just wondered if anyone could give me a more positive mindset..

Thanks.

xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

i do not know the answer to this, but i hope it's not ture as i would have used mine too 

I'm due to start FET within thenext few weeks, i have my day 10 scan on friday.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hazel - think there's loads of speculation about FET and embryos / quality ... Put it this way a dear friend of mine fell pregnant with her gorgeous daughter on a fresh cycle and is now 20 weeks pregnant with a    from the same cycle .. All going great guns .. so I'd dispel that rumour - after all if that was the case, why freeze embryos or even use frosties??


    for you honey - there is every chance it WILL work and all will be fine.


Mini xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hazel i have heard the other way around to you that if you get a BFN on fresh you have a lot less chance with your frosties from that cycle but some nice ladies on here have proven that isn't the case.
If we are going to get a BFP we will    Good luck


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi I had a BFP on FET following a BFN with a fresh cycle from same batch. Don't feel negative about FET for me and lots of others it worked. I had a medicated cycle. In now 13 weeks. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi HazelW

I have been lucky in my fertility treatment we had a BFP after our 1st ICSI and froze 2 grade 1 embyo's. One didn't survive the thaw and the other was downgraded to a grade 3 so didn't hold out much hope, am now 27 weeks pregnant with the 'grade 3', so there is always hope. Good luck.

Good luck also to Jade 3 and Missy123 and congratulations to Michelle723.

ML


----------

